# [permissions] ya plus rien... jamais vu ca de ma vie(résolu)

## zyprexa

Bonjour,

En faisant le ménage sur mes disques dur, je suis tombé sur un coin un peu poussiéreux les ls d'un certain répertoire m'ont laissé pantois. Voyez vous-même :

```
ls: ne peut accéder romsMD/Zombies: Permission non accordée

ls: ne peut accéder romsMD/Zerowing: Permission non accordée

d????????? ? ? ? ?            ? Zerowing/

d????????? ? ? ? ?            ? Zombies/
```

J'ai d'abord tenté un e2fsck (partition ext3), mais ca n'a rien changé. J'ai également tenté d'y coller des droits plus conventionnels à coup de chmod + chown sans plus de résultats.

Mon disque dur fait pas de bruits bizarres, je n'ai pas eu de coupure de courant ou d'arrêt barbare et dmesg reste muet.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ce qui s'est passé svp ?

----------

## dapsaille

Tes jeux super nes se font la male :p

 non plus sérieusement si tu entend ton dd qui fait des bruits stranges et que tu ne peux changer les permms meme en root et ce malgré un fsck ..

 backup vite ...

----------

## ercete

dapsaille, allez, on prends un café et on relis :

 *Quote:*   

> Mon disque dur fait pas de bruits bizarres,

 

----------

## Temet

Nan, son disque dur NE fait PAS de bruits bizarres  :Wink: 

EDIT : grillé sur le fil :/

----------

## ercete

L'endroit où se trouve ces fichiers ne seraient pas une partition de type un peu original, genre FAT16 ou FAT8 ?

Même si il devrait quand même convertir tout ça correctement...

Sinon c'est peut-être tout simplement des dossiers/fichiers erronés/vérolés, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi...

----------

## geekounet

C'est quoi les permissions sur le répertoire romsMD ? Si c'est -x, tu peux pas y accéder donc c'est normal.

----------

## dapsaille

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> dapsaille, allez, on prends un café et on relis :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Mon disque dur fait pas de bruits bizarres, 

 

 Un double alors ^^ navré   :Embarassed:  faut dire que le manque de ne dans la négation sème le trouble ... 

je lis trop vite , je m'aime trop .... bon ok café et douche froide :pLast edited by dapsaille on Tue Oct 24, 2006 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zyprexa

C'est bien de l'ext3

 *Quote:*   

> C'est quoi les permissions sur le répertoire romsMD ? Si c'est -x, tu peux pas y accéder donc c'est normal.

 

 :Embarassed: 

Après deux ans, j'en apprends encore sur les permissions "basiques"  :Very Happy: . Je pensais que x permettais aux personnes concernées de modifier le contenu du dossier, je n'aurai jamais imaginé que ca puisse bloquer la simple lecture des permissions.

Merci beaucoup

----------

## ercete

ah ben là j'en apprends une alors !!!

j'avais jamais testé de virer le x  :Razz: 

si je me souviens bien des cours de mon maître en réseau, x pour un répertoire c'est le droit de 'traverser' ce repertoire ? me trompes-je ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pareil, mon mentor linux me disait la même chose à propos du x our les répertoires.

----------

## man in the hill

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> C'est quoi les permissions sur le répertoire romsMD ? Si c'est -x, tu peux pas y accéder donc c'est normal.

 

Salut,

C'est quoi les droit -x sur un répertoire ?

je connais --x ! 

sans droit de lecture et d'écriture mais droit d'éxécuter ...

@ +

----------

## grosnours

-x c'est "pas x".

----------

## ercete

je penses que par  "-x"  il voulait dire  "rw-"

----------

## boozo

[OT...quoique]c'est un vrai dialogue de sourds   :Mr. Green:  [/OT]

----------

## nonas

Comme quoi quand on adopte la "nouvelle syntaxe" de chmod (et pas ces affreux 744 etc) on comprend mieux ce que l'on fait et on peut faire des choses plus fines.

cf man chmod et dans le cas présent "chmod -R u+X romsMD" qui va rendre "parcourable" romsMD pour l'user ainsi que tous ses sous-répertoires, if any.

----------

## blasserre

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Comme quoi quand on adopte la "nouvelle syntaxe" de chmod (et pas ses affreux 744 etc) on comprend mieux ce que l'on fait et on peut faire des choses plus fines.
> 
> cf man chmod et dans le cas présent "chmod -R u+X romsMD" qui va rendre "parcourable" romsMD pour l'user ainsi que tous ses sous-répertoires, if any.

 

il n'y a que 10 types de personnes, ceux qui comprennent le binaire et les autres

----------

## nonas

Dix ? mais t'en décris que 2 ?!

/me comprend pas

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Dix ? mais t'en décris que 2 ?!
> 
> /me comprend pas
> 
> 

 

C'est parce que tu fais partie du 10ème type de personnes  :Smile: 

En fait 744 en octal, c'est une représentation des droits qui sont à la base un nombre binaire (formé par la somme de chaque attribut comme groupe-lecture, other-execution, etc qui ont une valeur en binaire). Ca doit permettre de faire des opérations directement sur les bits, genre avec des constantes en C pour calculer des droits facilement, et ça, oui c'est fin.  :Smile: 

Enfin, la finesse, c'est subjectif.

----------

## Temet

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Dix ? mais t'en décris que 2 ?!
> 
> /me comprend pas
> 
> 

 

Hi hi hi, c'était ma signature sur un forum cette vanne  :Wink: 

10 en binaire = 2 pour le commun des mortels.

... le commun des mortels étant limité à la base 10. ^^

EDIT : pour ma part, j'utilise toujours la forme octale avec le chmod.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> EDIT : pour ma part, j'utilise toujours la forme octale avec le chmod.

 

+1, même pour positionner le sticky bit et autre trucs joyeux ....

----------

## kopp

Moi j'en connais une autre....

Il y a 10 de personnes dans le monde,

ceux qui comprennent le binaire...

... et ceux qui ont des amis.

Ma prof d'anglais m'a sorti ça une fois que je portais fièrement mon tshirt avec la vanne usuelle... sympa...

EDIT : image à l'appui

http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/052503/10-types-of-people.gifLast edited by kopp on Wed Oct 25, 2006 7:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

MDR, elle a pris des cours avec Brice?

... sinon, IL ME FAUT CE T-SHIRT !!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   EDIT : pour ma part, j'utilise toujours la forme octale avec le chmod. 
> 
> +1, même pour positionner le sticky bit et autre trucs joyeux ....

 

+1  :Wink: 

----------

## Jimboscott

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *nonas wrote:*   Comme quoi quand on adopte la "nouvelle syntaxe" de chmod (et pas ses affreux 744 etc) on comprend mieux ce que l'on fait et on peut faire des choses plus fines.
> 
> cf man chmod et dans le cas présent "chmod -R u+X romsMD" qui va rendre "parcourable" romsMD pour l'user ainsi que tous ses sous-répertoires, if any. 
> 
> il n'y a que 10 types de personnes, ceux qui comprennent le binaire et les autres

 

+777   :Twisted Evil:  mais non c pas du flood   :Razz: 

----------

